# Egg Yolk for hair?



## greeneyedangel (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok so I hear protein is great for the hair and some people say egg yolk is great! Has anyone tried this? How do you use it? Most importantly, do you see a difference and does it work?

Thanks!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heard of people using eggs and some other stuff (like mayo) to make a "hair mask," but I don't know if it works. I know beer works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes your hair soft.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 27, 2007)

Years ago there were egg shampoos and i loved them, my fine thin hair seemed thicker (could be I was younger) anyway must be do to the Protein in them.


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2007)

i tried it once. just cracked an egg and mushed it into my hair. i really didn't see much difference, so i never tried it again!


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 27, 2007)

I have not tried this... but I'll take someone else's word for it...


----------



## RosinaEden (Feb 27, 2007)

I've used Mayonnaise before, it kinda worked, not that much. I have really damaged and dry curly hair.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Feb 27, 2007)

My mother uses both Egg Yolk and Mayonnaise, it works okay, it's not a huge difference, you just have to be sure to wash it out well. I did see on Tyra Banks show that some expert said it doesn't work, maybe it just depends on hair type.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2007)

I put an egg yolk in a 1/4 cup of shampoo before, I was just washing my life away. Got under the water to rinse it out, and I had a head full of scrambled eggs. So, I guess I got the protein effect that I was looking for!


----------



## Nox (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahaha!!! You'd be laughing if you could see what I'm picturing in my head. I'm just trying to imagine myself doing it, I don't think I could crack an egg straight on my head like that. :laughing:


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 27, 2007)

LMAO! Did the hot water actually cook the egg?! I'm definately not trying egg yolks now.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah, I am a hot water freak and my hot water heater is turned up kinda high, so it made a mush in my hair from rinsing with no cool water


----------



## Leony (Feb 28, 2007)

I heard of it but never get around to try it!

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

A pretty old hair tradition, putting egg yolk on hair...

I've never actually tried it, but I heard from somewhere that it's not all that effective, something to deal with absorption?

You're probably better off using actual hair treatment products that restore/revitalize hair.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 1, 2007)

Funny story...........My sister wanted to try this when she was in the bathtub, she was like 12, and I was 11. She was scared that she wouldn't be able to crack the egg without getting the shell part in her hair, so I cracked the egg for her on the side of the tub, put the entire egg on her head, and it slid off and landed straight on her crotch! It was the funniest thing ever!!


----------



## Fairies131 (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay here it is i have not used this but have couple of egg yolks going to try this with. first need at leas two egg yolks if have more hair may need more, mix with about 1tbls of olive oil don't think matters if it reg or virgin; get hair damp then spread mix through hair try not to get on face the oil isn't good for it, can switch the olive for baby oil if have that let set for 5 min. then rinse out with cool to room temp water (any hotter and you will cook the eggs and have a bigger mess and have to rewash your hair)  how effective it is depends on the person some notice right away with round others may need to do it twice a month and others may need as much as 3 times a wk.

Hope this helps.

P.S. sorry about spelling and gramer.


----------

